# Violin Sonata in A Minor



## Nick Mourer (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello all! I'm new to this website and this is one of my first posts. I'm a composer and I'm always looking to share my music. Hopefully, those of you who do listen to my music will like it - if not, well thanks for listening anyway!

This first piece I'm posting is my third Violin Sonata in A Minor; it's the third sonata in a set of 3 Violin Sonatas that make up my complete fourth opus (Op. 4). This one has gotten the most praise so I'm only posting this one. If you want to hear my others, they're going to be on my soundcloud as well, just look for them on my profile if you want. 

The Sonata consists of three movements and follows typical Sonataform of the late classical era. It's the longer one of my three and I believe my most mature. Hopefully you'll like it.

Thanks for listening!


__
https://soundcloud.com/masterofpadawans%2Fsets


----------

